# 1981 Mongoose project I'm building



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2014)

Picked this one up recently. Polished up the nickle and collecting parts.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice! cant wait to see it done, I have an 82 that im trying to put back to original. I love it, it was my first good quality bike that I got as a kid and I still have it.


----------

